# SynthEyes Tutorial



## meta_grafix (19. September 2005)

Moin,

jetzt verlässt mich mein Englisch. Ich bekomme es nicht gebacken, ein Koordinatensystem zu plazieren. Kennt jemand ein Tutorial für den Auto-Tracker?

Gruß


----------



## BoMatriax162 (1. Juli 2008)

Hmmm, hab das gleiche Problem. Ist hier niemand, der weiss wie das geht?


----------



## chmee (2. Juli 2008)

Hmmm, da liegen mal grob 3 Jahre zwischen beiden Texten.

Videos :
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GwxMWFrPP5Y
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R7G3Z_b7cDM
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n-2p4HCyo2Y

Kauf-DVD :
http://www.thegnomonworkshop.com/dvds/tdo01.html

Texte :
http://www.ssontech.com/learning.htm

mfg chmee


----------



## Zinken (2. Juli 2008)

He, aber immerhin die Suchfunktion benutzt!


----------



## chmee (2. Juli 2008)

Das ist wohl wahr - wo wir uns doch immer über "10x die gleiche Frage" ärgern. Naja, diese Frage ist aber eher selten  mfg chmee


----------



## sight011 (2. Juli 2008)

is syntheyes und showreel ähnlich?

Schaue mir gerade Videos auf You-Tube an und komme aus dem Staunen nicht mehr heraus!!



Das ist eins dieser Programme, die die Kameraperspektive ermitteln oder?


----------

